# Bundle Monster Fauxnad Plates - Pic Heavy



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 8, 2011)

These were so hard to photograph! Sorry this is the best I could get. 

Overall I love the Bundle Monster plates. I like about half the images the provide which is a really great deal because 21 plates was about $18. Some of the images don't really stamp all that well and it'll take some time to figure out which ones are a go. Most work great. 

So here they are. 





I tried the swirlything closest to camera and it worked out well.









Both the flowerish thing to the front and the winged heart stamped well. didn't try the others yet.





Love love love the fist. I think it's adorable. So going to be my beach manicure this summer. The orange slices also stamped well.









The upper right flowertype design is what I have on currently and it looks great. However, you can tell by this plate that there are some images that are just.. meh. The upper left is two chiles... and that wingy heart just seems like a blob to me. And.. the top center? Is that bacon? I don't know.









This plate disappointed me. I loved the images on it...but they didn't stamp well. The anchor works out thank goodness but the crown and the chandelier both had detail too fine and it didn't pick up. maybe the images aren't etched deep enough? Too deep? Who knows. 

















Tried out the top two swirlies and they were great. 





They have no other holiday except halloween...and for some odd reason halloween has a lady bug. 









Poor peacock didn't work. so ad. I got the peacock part but the tail just was.. poof. gone. 

That's a lizard up at the top. sorry bad camera angle on this plate. Also...can anyone tell me what that left image is? A laser beam? Some kind of sky scraper?





The full nail plates are too small for my thumb nail. They will fit every other finger though. Once I'm better at aiming this shouldn't be THAT much of a problem but the konad full nail prints are a bit bigger.


----------



## katana (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow these are really cool, thanks for sharing.

The image one the left "laser beam thingy" is a skyscrapper, we have one here in toronto that looks identical to that. The CN Tower.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha thanks! I was sitting there when I got the plates arguing with myself. "it's a flashlight! No, It's a laser! It's a building... no wait, it's one of those fancy quill pens..."


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 8, 2011)

It kind of looks like the space needle in Seattle.  I'm vaguely familiar with it from watching Frasier, but that's what I thought!

Nice plates!  Since some of the designs didn't work that well for you, I'm hesitant about buying!  But you do get A LOT more plates for the price of the Konad plates. 

Thanks for taking the time to post!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 8, 2011)

You rock my socks! Thanks for postting this. I was curious about them for so long.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 8, 2011)

I was thinking it was the Space Needle as well. I just saw it last night on Gray's Anatomy and it looks just like the image.


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought the Shany nail plates from amazon, and are exactly the same as the Bundle Monster from your pics but you get 25 plates instead of 21 and they are cheaper, I got mine on sale for $9.50 including shipping. Right now they are $14.95

Adri


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 8, 2011)

@ Barbie: I would go for it. I'm new to konad so my failure with some of the designs could be mine and not the plates. I heard that if you buff the stamper before each use it picks up the images better. I'm going to give that a try with the peacock and crown because I want those images. 

@Moriesnailart: I was hoping someone had the shany plates! when I decided to delve into the world of nail stamping I looked at both the bundle monster and the shany plates. The reviews for the shany plates worried me though. Some people loved them and some were not so... nice. Overall the reviews for bundle monster were good so I went with them. However, since you have personal experience I may change my mind. Are the images the same? Like.. the same objects? If you ever have a bored 30 min can you post some of the plates? I'd like to see?


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

@thefemaleclown From what I saw in the bundle monster reviews the images are the same, and also you get 4 extra plates. I took pictures of all of them and put them on my blog as a slideshow. I'm gonna compare the images from this post to the ones I've got at home at post the extra ones I got in here for everyone to see.

Adri


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are the pictures for the extra plates from the Shany bundle:











Adri


----------



## katana (Jan 8, 2011)

Now I dont know which ones to get.

I was going to order the bundle pack from amazon, but those shany paltes are a bit cheaper for more.

The reviews with shany sort of worried me as well.....I'm stuck on which to get now?


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

They Shany are exactly the same ones as the Bundle Monster plates, you just get 4 more plates for less money. I've tried most of them already and all the designs work, even with regular nail polish. I would definetly buy the Shany bundle again if I had to choose.

If the plates look a little scratched in the pictures is because some of them still have the protective film on.


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 11, 2011)

I too have the shany plates.  I figured that for the price what the heck?  They do what they were meant to do, I haven't had a chance to test them all yet.  I'm really happy with them though.  They came really fast too.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 11, 2011)

@moriesnailart - LOVE plate b39!  Have you used it?  Any pictures of the designs on your nails?


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 11, 2011)

@ox0xbarbiex0xo: I did use that plate a bunch of times and the designs look really pretty on your nails, I don't really have pictures of anything I've done with them cause I'm still trying to figure out the whole french tip stamp. They do work, I just can't place them straight on my nails






I'm going to make an effort to place them straight and put pictures for you.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for putting up those pictures, i was curious to see the design, i like my Konad plates but i really think twice before buying some other plates.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm about to place an order on amazon for a Konad double ended stamper and scraper and the Monster Bundle 21 piece Image plates.. I wanted to get the Shany ones but they're out of stock.. With my order I was also going to buy Black and White Konad nail polishes... Should I buy them or is it easy to find nail polishes that will act as dupes... I'm just trying to keep my costs down because with the polishes my shipping is over $30 US


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 12, 2011)

I think that for Black and White it's better to buy Konad. The regular nail polishes I've used in those colors are not thick enough so you don't get a really covering black or a really covering white on your design. Still you can use all the other regular nail polishes with it if you want to play around and experiment with the plates.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok I'm stupid, I left my amazon window open for a few mins and lost track of where I was so when I went back to it rather then clicking review order I clicked on place order.. So I didn't end up getting the Konad polishes lol So hopefully I can find some good dupe polishes.. From what I've been reading Sally hansen Black out works well but I guess I'll just have to test it out lol...

Regardless of my mistake I'm excited to get the plates and stamper =D


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 12, 2011)

Thicker formula polishes work the best in clarity of design. However, it depends on what exactly you're looking for. The main issue with some polishes is that they are too sheer, but if you do not mind putting a sheer polish over a darker polish (Like I recently did on my notd from the 11th) then you're all set.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 12, 2011)

@moriesnailart - Thanks!  That's awfully sweet of you!  And I could imagine it being a little difficult to get them straight. Especially when you've got 10 to do!  lol!  I look forward to the pics!


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 12, 2011)

I found that I really like the plastic scraper.  Silver polish is a good one for non konad polish I've found.  China Glaze Emotion(metalic Rose), Nicole Light a Candle(silver pink), Wet N Wild Silvivor(silver)  work really well.  They stand out really well for me.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 13, 2011)

So after I placed my Amazon order, I got an email saying there was an issue with the order, My credit card has tons of room on it so that def. wasn't the issue.. So I cleared out my shopping cart and after some mucking around the issue with my order was the stamper and scraper? I have no idea why but any time I tried to put through an order with the stamper/scraper it wouldn't work..

Since my first order messed up I figured since they were back in stock today I'd buy the Shany Plates, but again same issue as the stamper/scraper.. So I just ended up buying the Bundle monster ones and the shipping for this only came out to $4, which is awesome and I bought a scraper and stamper from ebay for $3.24 with free shipping   

SO for anyone else wanting to buy the stuff I wanted off amazon.com who lives in Canada then prepare for possible headache lol


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you checked Amazon's rules about the shipping policies? I know it sounds very stupid about something so innocent as a stamp and scraper, but you never know.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jan 13, 2011)

I did read the shipping policy link it suggested to me every time the order was denied.. It kept saying that my address wasn't eligible to have the stuff sent to it? I don't have a PO box and I didn't live in any of the places it didn't allow delivery to... So I have no idea lol I'm just so happy eBay had the scraper/stamper =)


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 13, 2011)

So here's an example of each one of the designs in plate B39. Sorry it's not better, just random colors, I've been super busy but I didn't wanna keep you waiting. I'll post better pictures once I have time to really play with it, and maybe my nails will be longer by then.





Adri


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 13, 2011)

The diamond one is lovely. The silver looks great over that light blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 14, 2011)

They are lovely!  Love the black/white one!  Thanks so much for the example (and for the speediness as well!)!  I was oogling these on Amazon.  I'll have to stew on it for a minute...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here's an example of each one of the designs in plate B39. Sorry it's not better, just random colors, I've been super busy but I didn't wanna keep you waiting. I'll post better pictures once I have time to really play with it, and maybe my nails will be longer by then.
> 
> ...


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 14, 2011)

Yesterday I found out that the B39 plate from the bundle monster pack is exactly the same as Konad's M44.


----------



## Teresamachado (Jan 14, 2011)

I also have this bundle. I can say is alright for the price. The image are way smaller then Konad and I have to double stamp in order to cover my entire nail..

I use regular nail polish with a trick....

I add Xantham Gum (thickening agent) inside the nail polish.. This makes any nail polish just like those "special nail polish" (Nice and Thick) that Konad sells.

IP BM16

.


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 14, 2011)

How much, and from where?


----------

